

SAP just bought one of the leading ecommerce platform vendors - interestinecom
http://www.hybris.com/en/
Yesterday, hybris announced that they were being bought out by SAP.<p>Hybris are one of the leading ecommerce platform vendors (along with IBM and Oracle) that are ranked in the top three according to recent Gartner reports.<p>If you shop online, it's likely that you've interacted with hybris.<p>I'm not sure what this will mean in the long term for hybris developers, but knowing SAP I imagine hybris will be removed as a cheap (cheaper than Oracle and IBM) option for mid size retailers.<p>I think it's nice to see stories like this as it shows that you can spend many years building a very profitable company that adds real value rather than trying to build something at the speed of light in an attempt to sell out as quickly as possible.
======
interestinecom
It's nice to see a company that spent along time building a solid product that
has added value to many business around the world.

A nice change from the stories we hear about startups racing to release
something of little real value and trying to sell themselves as quickly as
possible.

